# Patience Rewarded



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My first turkey session of the late season came in at daybreak today and ended at 7:08am. Good bird with a 10 1/4-inch beard, one spur at 1.5 inches and the other broke off at 5/8 inch. Winchester Long Beard XR #4-shot. Very exciting with a hen in front of us the whole time, one lone rubber decoy, and my favorite slate call put 2 mature gobblers on a mission. My season lasted an entire 18 minutes more than Joe's last week!

Might have some video later.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt, scouting and patience payed off.


----------



## Bait washer (Feb 26, 2013)

It is great when a plan works. Nice bird.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations on a mighty fine turkey. Any idea on the weight?


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Way to go! !!


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats on the buzzard

if i get home early tomorrow and they dont send me out right away

then i will be hunting behind our shop

hoping to stick the big tom thats been hanging out back there


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It weighed 18 pounds and the lower photo shows the long spur. I may have taken the smaller of the 2 birds that came in but it's difficult to size them up sometimes - actually all the time for me.

Hope to put a short video together today.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice work Glen !


----------

